# Labor Day Weekend Trophy Race Pensacola FL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know Hobby Central in Pensacola, FL is having a Labor Day weekend trophy race at University Mall on-road permanent track. There will be a team endurance race Saturday 9-4-04 and a Trophy race on Sunday 9-5-04. Qualifying and the mains will be on the same day. There is a Holiday Inn right at the track (1 minute walking time). The mall is also right there so bring the family and they can hang out at the mall or go to the beach while you race. Beaches are 15 minute drive if that. Hobby shop is right in the mall also. Plenty of places to eat. Everything is very conveniently located. For more info you can visit www.hobbycentralrc.com. Scroll down, you will see a picture of the track and there is two links for more info. It’s a nice track and they do run JLap so you can run your personal Transponders. Classes that will be run are 200mm nitro touring, Electric 19T touring, pan oval, outlaw oval and T-Spec. The track is a permanent track 190x86.6' of fresh paved smooth asphalt. See the entry form for more details. The last trophy race was a couple months ago and they had a really good showing of races from all over the panhandle and a lot of out of town racers. The competition was great. Just trying to get the word out. 
Some photos of the track 
http://hobbycentralrc.com/newtrack.htm


----------

